# How long before 35's are worth less than 34's?



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Was just browsing thru pistonheads classified and saw a GTR for sale for £36k!
Obviously new cars take their biggest hit in the first two years, but I wonder how long it will be before the price of 35's is compariable with that of the 34?

Is it the running costs that are hitting the prices?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Most likely an import.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Doesnt look like it:

Nissan : NISSAN GT-R


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

There was a UK Cat D on up last week at £39K.

I think the 'updated' R35 can do nothing but help residule to be honest


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

michaelsk said:


> There was a UK Cat D on up last week at £39K.
> 
> I think the 'updated' R35 can do nothing but help residule to be honest


What is your thinking behind that?

How can more cars in the market help prices?

I suppose the only way that would be possible is if it makes running costs come down.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

2008 Car has to be an import UK cars didn't arrive until April 2009


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Real Thing said:


> 2008 Car has to be an import UK cars didn't arrive until April 2009


This one isn't Nissan : nissan gtr 2009


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> This one isn't Nissan : nissan gtr 2009


A 2009 BMW M3 with over 24K on the Clock is probably worth less and they were both a similar price new so R35 seem to be holding there price well with the competition :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Real Thing said:


> A 2009 BMW M3 with over 24K on the Clock is probably worth less and they were both a similar price new so R35 seem to be holding there price well with the competition :thumbsup:


There are a lot more M5's out there than there are GTR's, so not a very good comparison - supply and demand has a huge effect on residuals

I wasn't slating the depreciation of 35's, if anything i was highlighting the desirability of 34's


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the new car will help keep the SH values high...limited numbers of cars and increase in price of new car should both maintain the value


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> There are a lot more M5's out there than there are GTR's, so not a very good comparison - supply and demand has a huge effect on residuals
> 
> I wasn't slating the depreciation of 35's, if anything i was highlighting the desirability of 34's


Not in the for sale section of pistonheads about 90 GT-Rs and probably less than about 70 post 09 M3s available and as the M3 is something I would consider like a few owners are this forum I feel is it a very fair comparison. Whereas the R34 may always have a desirable market place due to there low numbers imported.
Also as Stevie said as a new GT-R has risen to £70K (£8K increase) with just really a facelift model it might firm up the 2nd hand market slightly


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The thing to remember as well is that the GTR was hailed as an affordable supercar which it was as far as buying the thing goes. It's just as costly to keep on the road as anything twice and three times the price so people who just about struggled to buy one may find they no longer have the surplus cash to keep them on the road. Couple this with people who brought one as the next best thing who are now offloading creates a glut. In turn people will price lower to be more attractive than the next persons car.

I don't think that residuals will improve much and that the MY11 cars will be being offloaded in 12 months time with an even bigger drop. All a bit academic really unless you are truly bothered about resale values. If you can afford to keep the car and enjoy it, that's the main thing.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The thing to remember as well is that the GTR was hailed as an affordable supercar which it was as far as buying the thing goes. It's just as costly to keep on the road as anything twice and three times the price so people who just about struggled to buy one may find they no longer have the surplus cash to keep them on the road. Couple this with people who brought one as the next best thing who are now offloading creates a glut. In turn people will price lower to be more attractive than the next persons car.
> 
> I don't think that residuals will improve much and that the MY11 cars will be being offloaded in 12 months time with an even bigger drop. All a bit academic really unless you are truly bothered about resale values. If you can afford to keep the car and enjoy it, that's the main thing.


A truly unbiased and informed answer, at last!


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> A truly unbiased and informed answer, at last!


Sorry if I sounded aggressive when defended the GT-R but I was just trying to compare it with what was available for similar money and size when purchased new (Old Price) and against things like the M3, Audi’s S5 and Mercs CLK63 AMG all cars I would consider against the GT-R I think the GT-R has faired the best. Back to your original question the R35 in theory should always be worth more than the Car it superseded (R34) but as the R34 is brought in with limited numbers and is usually quite different to it's std spec I'm sure next year when the GT-R is out of manufactures warranty You may see R34s going for same or more money although like for like (2 std Cars in average condition) I would expect the R35 to always be worth more 
Also running cost may come down with a 3-year-old car as your no longer tied to main dealer for any service or repairs.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

So what are R34s worth and how robust is data on prices?

MH had a Uk car recently, low 20s.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Who cares, I bought it to drive it, not sell it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Can`t be compared, you can pick up R34 GTRs in japan for less then 15k now. . . and in the UK around 25k for semi good ones.]

The problem is that on the other hand low millage R34 V-SpecIIs between 2000-2002 as well as Nuers and M-Specs are very desirable cars, which still go for around 52k in japan.

So the R34 GTR keeps its value on the different types models produced, while the R35 has no other types, just japan had the Spec-V which obviously goes for collector prices.


----------



## Skyline9762 (Oct 27, 2010)

When you reckon the chepeast GTR will hit £25k i.e the 2008 model because thats the price I would pull the trigger lol.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Who cares, I bought it to drive it, not sell it


Exactly....never pay any attention to residuals anymore, just enjoy driving a
It and get your true moneys worth. Plus on a word of caution having recently viewed R35's before buying low price usually means low quality just a rule of thumb


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Skyline9762 said:


> When you reckon the chepeast GTR will hit £25k i.e the 2008 model because thats the price I would pull the trigger lol.


35k was the lowest I have ever had and that was a 2007.12 model that was been on tv(reg. MX57 YRA)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I saw a few weeks back a chap sold a UK 2009 Premium with 6000 miles for £38,0000, give it til next year and I think R35's will be sub £35k for non nav's, they just cost far too much to run:runaway:


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

next year 2009 cars will be cheap to run as the tyranny of the warranty will no longer be an issue (so annual service (certainly if less than 6k miles and probably even if 10k) and Litchfields for all work needed).... buying good, unmolested second hand cars will be a very good value option all round


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Real Thing said:


> . Back to your original question the R35 in theory should always be worth more than the Car it superseded (R34) but as the R34 is brought in with limited numbers and is usually quite different to it's std spec I'm sure next year when the GT-R is out of manufactures warranty You may see R34s going for same or more money although like for like (2 std Cars in average condition) I would expect the R35 to always be worth more
> .


Don't worry, I didnt think you were being aggresive, we're all loyal to our marque and model.

But as for always being worth more than the car it superseeded...... E30 M3 anyone????


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Was just browsing thru pistonheads classified and saw a GTR for sale for £36k!
> Obviously new cars take their biggest hit in the first two years, but I wonder how long it will be before the price of 35's is compariable with that of the 34?
> 
> Is it the running costs that are hitting the prices?


Absolutely, if people would stop panicking to get out of their cars for whatever reason, the dealers would have less cars to choose from and prices would remain stronger as a result.

GTR resale prices are a victim of the cars own success, look at the number for sale compared with other models, but they are also affected by the high running costs.

With the new 70k list price I do think second hand values will hold fast, however, I fear that with the high running costs, and a fewbadly maintained cars that no one will want to touch, we will see cars under 30k before long.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> This one isn't Nissan : nissan gtr 2009


Isn't this the first UK press car ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Absolutely, if people would stop panicking to get out of their cars for whatever reason, the dealers would have less cars to choose from and prices would remain stronger as a result.
> 
> GTR resale prices are a victim of the cars own success, look at the number for sale compared with other models, but they are also affected by the high running costs.
> 
> With the new 70k list price I do think second hand values will hold fast, however, I fear that with the high running costs, and a fewbadly maintained cars that no one will want to touch, we will see cars under 30k before long.


Bloody hell, now I am worried........ Unless i'm mistaken, I think we actually agree on something!!! lol


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Funny this, I have a 34 and went today for a look / test drive of a very nice 2009 R35 GTR. The dealer started by saying that the values were up and down at the moment and when I look at his log sheet the car was priced at 45k and he was now prepared to sell it at 39k without me pushing to hard at all! 

I must say I was very impressed by the R35 but it didn't have the rawness of a R34 somehow. I'm still very undecided whether to move to a R35.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

But can i ask the guys who have a gtr, what would be your next purchase? I mean i have a e46 m3 & was the car that i wanted, baring in mind cost & affordability. Now i may have considerd to upgrade to the new e90 m3 but for the money & performance the gtr is a no brainer. But the reason i want a gtr because you get so much for your money. 

So as so many people are worried about resale values, what is it that you scared about? I mean i cant see any other car doing what this one does for its price anytime soon, so surely you'd want to keep for a long time yet? As with most cars you will lose out after a period of time but thats natural


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

2013


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Bloody hell, now I am worried........ Unless i'm mistaken, I think we actually agree on something!!! lol


Two things we can be sure of in life, death and taxes, everything else, keep an open mind 

In fact, keeping an open mind about death and taxes can also be beneficial, which begs the question why did I start this post in the first place?! :lamer: lol

Oh ye second hand prices, who cares?! Im never selling mine.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just enjoy the car, 

if you bought a 35, for re-sale value you bought it for the wrong reason

with so many being bought/made, they are obviously going to affect prices, and every seller has their price they want to offload the car for

not many people with £40k in their pocket to spend on a car 

lovely car tho, but the 34 wins on low production & last of the RBs

good ones are few and far between.

as Lux says you have to pay big money in japan for a clean 34 these days


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Real Thing said:


> Not in the for sale section of pistonheads about 90 GT-Rs and probably less than about 70 post 09 M3s available and as the M3 is something I would consider like a few owners are this forum I feel is it a very fair comparison. Whereas the R34 may always have a desirable market place due to there low numbers imported.
> Also as Stevie said as a new GT-R has risen to £70K (£8K increase) with just really a facelift model it might firm up the 2nd hand market slightly


if this is the case, it will ge going against tradition. The 'old' model always sees a fair drop when the ' new' comes out.

I could see a price rise if they said they were ending production


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Im not being funny, the R34 was a rarer car no doubt, but the R35 must be better in nearly every way surely?!

The fact that R35s are produced in higher numbers is testiment to the world we live in as opposed to the quality of the product, I dont think low volume in the case of the R34 nessesarily makes it a better car!

As a tuning platform, the R35 looks as though it has already surpassed the potential of just about any car before it, furthermore, Id be very surprised if I prefered the way an R34 drove to an R35!

Just because R35s have taken a bit of a hit in the least couple of years we shouldnt begin to reminisce about the R34 and its rarity, becuase the R35 has been more popular and is sold to the public much more effectively, its still very much the car of the moment and has truely bridged the gap between the rally rockets and the supercars.

The King R34 is dead :bowdown1: long live the king R35! :clap:


----------



## dacam (May 29, 2010)

Well balanced view :thumbsup:


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

sharpaye7 said:


> But can i ask the guys who have a gtr, what would be your next purchase? I mean i have a e46 m3 & was the car that i wanted, baring in mind cost & affordability. Now i may have considerd to upgrade to the new e90 m3 but for the money & performance the gtr is a no brainer. But the reason i want a gtr because you get so much for your money.


That's pretty much gonna be my problem! But it's one of the better problems you could find yourself with... To find a different car with similar performance I'd have to be looking at at least 30% higher initial purchase price. To find one with the performance AND a decent boot and ability to take four adults (for short distances as long as the two in the back don't need to bring their heads with them) is very difficult at any price. Aston DBS or Bentley GTC spring to mind, but are very different cars in their design brief and ultimately don't have the handling or brutal speed of the GTR and cost at least twice as much. McLaren MP4-12C I think would offer a similar level of performance (if not - say it quietly - a bit better) but the GTR is my daily driver and I just can't see myself popping down the shops or driving to work every day in the MP4, which I think only has enough luggage space for a pint of milk and a packet of quavers.

So I think mine's a keeper. The only thing that might sway me would be a sudden need for an estate car, in which case I think I wouldn't feel too upset chopping it in for an RS6 Avant. Can't see that on the horizon though.

I don't think there's another car on the market today that could do so much of what I want at this price point. Just a shame I have to deal with Nissan dealers.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

WooHoo said:


> Just a shame I have to deal with Nissan dealers.


You don't! Take it to Litchfields.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Litchfields is definitely the plan for my next service, but I've still got two niggling warranty issues which I'm trying to get sorted - my auto wipers are useless, waiting until there's water streaming up the screen and visibility is nil before trying a wipe even on max sensitivity, and the jerky pull-off that's been covered elsewhere. My HPC keep doing clutch re-learns somehow expecting it to cure the latter (why another one will help when the last three didn't I don't really get...) and want me to book in a slot with them in advance so a tech can come out and see the windscreen wiper problem in action. It's proving difficult to predict rain showers with sufficient accuracy a week or so ahead of time 

Still, came off some red lights onto empty dual carriageway today. It's a quick car, this, even with lazy wipers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm almost there!!

Even better if there was a Litchfield vehicle pick up service ( happy to pay)

or even better still, how aboout a mobile service for those impromptu GTR needs; pre track check, tyres, brakes etc

Think Ian has the opportunity to kick Nissan into touch


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

34s and 35s are different cars I think really, although they may share some DNA we're really talking different markets. The R34GTR has become a classic and I don't think they will appreciate exactly, but I don't think they will depreciate much further (I seriously doubt they'll ever be a 10K bargain).

The R35, yes a step change technology wise, but also lots more of them. They might have a sharp depreciation in the first 4-5 years, but I think they might follow the same pattern and always be a slightly pricey to run classic! I guess we'll see.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be suprised if we are seeing mid to low 20's k 35's in a couple of years. I think the fragility and expense of certain parts are doing the residuals and nissan no favours at all.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if we are seeing mid to low 20's k 35's in a couple of years. I think the fragility and expense of certain parts are doing the residuals and nissan no favours at all.


Agreed, and the biggest problem is that there is no real way round it. I can't see items like the bonnet rams becoming cheaper aftermarket items and people will be wary about disarming them in case of subsequent legal proceedings following an accident involving injury or loss of life. I still think if you asked people considering tuning to any degree, they would be hesitant about how far they go with the plasma coated bores.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

The only reason newly imported 34's are so expensive is the awful exchange rate at the moment.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Value wise its any ones guess.The 35 will always be a bargain,but any one who thinks a 34 is more or as desirable as a 35 needs their head read.This is coming from some one who's had (a few years ago) an 03 gtr34 m-spec and an 01 uk 34gtr.
After having driven a 35 and still contemplating in getting an MY11,the only thing they share in common is the nissan badge,the 35 is in another league.You really have to be a massive fan (tunnel vision) of the 34's to buy one these days.All imho of course.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> Value wise its any ones guess.The 35 will always be a bargain,but any one who thinks a 34 is more or as desirable as a 35 needs their head read.This is coming from some one who's had (a few years ago) an 03 gtr34 m-spec and an 01 uk 34gtr.
> After having driven a 35 and still contemplating in getting an MY11,the only thing they share in common is the nissan badge,the 35 is in another league.You really have to be a massive fan (tunnel vision) of the 34's to buy one these days.All imho of course.


I see where you're coming from but the 35 never had the ' WTF !' factor of the 34. The 35 is available worldwide so loses the rarity, and soon might go the way of the porsche boxster, available at carboot sales for 3 grand.
You might say it did have the wtf factor but that would have been aided by the fact that it was in every damn mag, gardeners world...whatever. The 35 could never induce the same passion and emotion that the 34 did.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe how much my opinion of the 34 has changed. I used to look at it in awe but now looking at the for sale ads it just looks so dated!

Yes there are several up for sale at 25ish but have they sold?

The 35 might be a bargain and will depreciate but I think it will plateau. This is pilyfely because I can't think of anything that can do close to 200mph with four wheels that has depreciated into bargain basement territory.

They might be common and mass produced but we are still talking about a rare car here by conventional performance car standards.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

possibly being a Nissan will work against it in that argument. It's a great car but this, to a certain extent is Nissans first major attempt at a worldwide available supercar. How will the build quality hold up, it will be interesting to see how they hold up to the ravages of time.

Porsches, are, well built to last and bloody solid, quality cars. I've never even seen an R35 so can't really judge.


----------



## dacam (May 29, 2010)

*R35*

Anyone know how many cars have been registered in the uk since launch?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> 34s and 35s are different cars I think really, although they may share some DNA we're really talking different markets. The R34GTR has become a classic and I don't think they will appreciate exactly, but I don't think they will depreciate much further (I seriously doubt they'll ever be a 10K bargain).
> 
> The R35, yes a step change technology wise, but also lots more of them. They might have a sharp depreciation in the first 4-5 years, but I think they might follow the same pattern and always be a slightly pricey to run classic! I guess we'll see.


Perfect view Toni. What we have to remember is that the market is completely false at the moment with a glut of cars on the market as the guys and girls trading up to MY11 push their cars onto the market. Those of us who have 09/10 Nav cars will, I guess, be keeping them for 3+ years (I will step up to R36 when it comes out 2013-14 I guess) and hence within 6 months most of the extra second hand motors will have filtered out of the market.

The other consideration is that M3s are very, very much more 'common' (I don't mean in a chavvy way but there have been many more sold - fabulous motor if that is what you are after) therefore market churn will be higher and hence more bargaining power for potential buyers. The GT-R is a very different proposition. No one sane, or looking for a vehicle which is an A to B vehicle, would buy one. It is an enthusiasts car and one which, obviously from here, you buy with your heart as well as your very large servicing/tyres wallet. The relatively low numbers sold (1,200 - 1,500 UK as I understand it to date 09/10) means it will always be rare as that is all that will ever be on the market. My feeling was that pricing would settle out around the £40-£45K mark depending on servicing condition etc which is a loss of 30% over final list price with none nav fetching £35K ish. I agree that some dodgy, high mileage, tuned or early press demo cars will sneak down to £30K.

My opinion but frankly I love the new Titan exhaust which makes it sound like I want to keep it forever - the neighbours don't though!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Perfect view Toni. What we have to remember is that the market is completely false at the moment with a glut of cars on the market as the guys and girls trading up to MY11 push their cars onto the market. Those of us who have 09/10 Nav cars will, I guess, be keeping them for 3+ years (I will step up to R36 when it comes out 2013-14 I guess) and hence within 6 months most of the extra second hand motors will have filtered out of the market.
> 
> The other consideration is that M3s are very, very much more 'common' (I don't mean in a chavvy way but there have been many more sold - fabulous motor if that is what you are after) therefore market churn will be higher and hence more bargaining power for potential buyers. The GT-R is a very different proposition. No one sane, or looking for a vehicle which is an A to B vehicle, would buy one. It is an enthusiasts car and one which, obviously from here, you buy with your heart as well as your very large servicing/tyres wallet. The relatively low numbers sold (1,200 - 1,500 UK as I understand it to date 09/10) means it will always be rare as that is all that will ever be on the market. My feeling was that pricing would settle out around the £40-£45K mark depending on servicing condition etc which is a loss of 30% over final list price with none nav fetching £35K ish. I agree that some dodgy, high mileage, tuned or early press demo cars will sneak down to £30K.
> 
> My opinion but frankly I love the new Titan exhaust which makes it sound like I want to keep it forever - the neighbours don't though!


I doubt this will be the case. Already cars are coming up in the mid to high 30's. Nissan need to address their ridiculous parts prices or there could end up being many badly mantained and sub-standard examples on our roads. It would be a travesty if they started to appear smothered with cheap chinese parts. 

Selling the car ultra cheap then making the money back on parts is a bad idea methinks.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I doubt this will be the case. Already cars are coming up in the mid to high 30's. Nissan need to address their ridiculous parts prices or there could end up being many badly mantained and sub-standard examples on our roads. It would be a travesty if they started to appear smothered with cheap chinese parts.
> 
> Selling the car ultra cheap then making the money back on parts is a bad idea methinks.


What a load of old rubbish. There have been a handful of high mileage / imports at just under 40k

As for 34's, they are now a 15k car that's grossly overinflated due to the current exchange rate.

I've had a 33 and a 34 and compared to a 35 they are barges, fast barges but old technology all the same.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

good low mileage 34s are getting rare sure there will be cheap ones but good ones are worth the same now as they were 5 years ago. Another question you could ask is how long till a 240z is worth more than a 35 go look at what a concourse one of those fetches these days... Or even a mark one escort twin cam there are lots of examples of rare cars holding prices..

It all depends on the particular car and how much someone wants it but there will be more 35s to choose from for a while so 35s wont plateu for a while yet.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> What a load of old rubbish. There have been a handful of high mileage / imports at just under 40k
> 
> As for 34's, they are now a 15k car that's grossly overinflated due to the current exchange rate.
> 
> I've had a 33 and a 34 and compared to a 35 they are barges, fast barges but old technology all the same.


You just keep kidding yourself if it makes you happy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Price comparing on are real market . . as the UK can`t be taken serious with just 50 GTRs and Skyline GTRs for sale on 3 webpage classfields.

This is what you find on carsensor alone today:
Here are the Nissan GTR for sale in japan and prices from down to up:
140 Nissan GTRs for sale , cheapest: 4.780.000Yen
GT-R???? | ????????????net?

And here the R34 GTRs shuffled from highest price descending:
76 R34 GTRs for sale, most expensive: 7.280.000Yen
??????GT-R???? | ????????????net?

If you want a statistic out of this classfield only: the most expensive 15/76 R34s cost more the 12/140 most cheapest R35s.
Considering a time factor and new price depreciation the R34s hold the mark very good on the Nuers, V-SpecIIs and M-Specs.

Also note that most R34s listed on carsensor are about standard or max stage2 . . . which is far from 500HP+ cars which obviously will fetch more if the tune is recent and well done, ex . . ..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The UK is a micro market but with the Yen rate so high it will stay a micro market

the two R35 GTR quoted are not totally representable of the market

one was a JDM basic edition that was not available in the UK (silver wheels) and this one had limited options

the other was silver and not so popular as nissan stop making them!

A good R34 holds it value quite well but with rust (nice UK salty roads) more sheds will appear, its amazing what people will pay for rubbish! A UK car fetches more than a JDM yet will have miles more rust on it!

The limited supply of R34s and R35s will hold the price up, the R33 dropped a lot as its not to everybodies taste but its rallying this yearcompared to a year or two ago

It seems lots of people want the R35's to drop in price but I can't quite see it happening yet


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Price comparing on are real market . . as the UK can`t be taken serious with just 50 GTRs and Skyline GTRs for sale on 3 webpage classfields.
> 
> This is what you find on carsensor alone today:
> Here are the Nissan GTR for sale in japan and prices from down to up:
> ...


Well that statistic is as much use as a chocolate fireguard, why compare the cheapest 35 with the dearest 34 ? What does that prove ? Compare like for like or don't bother imo.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> You just keep kidding yourself if it makes you happy.


There's 9 pages on pistonheads that prove you're wrong


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm talking about a couple of years time, numpty, and there are loads of high 30 low 40 k cars available now, I'm talking about a couple of years time. Face the facts, these are Nissans, not a premium brand, they WILL be silly cheap money in a couple of years.
And if I'm wrong, my bad, but I doubt I am.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Nissan : nissan gtr 2009
2009 NISSAN GT-R 3800 cc 3.8 Premium 2dr Auto [Sat Nav]

they are cheap now, and the new model will make them cheaper, sorry if it bursts your bubble but thats how it works, a new model screws the price of the old one.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I'm talking about a couple of years time, numpty, and there are loads of high 30 low 40 k cars available now, I'm talking about a couple of years time. Face the facts, these are Nissans, not a premium brand, they WILL be silly cheap money in a couple of years.
> And if I'm wrong, my bad, but I doubt I am.


Numpty ? I think it's clear who the real idiot is, there's 3 in the 30's out of 89 on pistonheads and 2 of those are 2008 imports, the 1 uk model is £39,995 and high mileage for a GTR, hardly loads.

As for a couple of years time, how do you know what the market will be like septic peg ?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I am basing it on historic market movements in the used car sector. Sorry if this benchmark exceeds your Intelligence. Prices today are probably not going to be similar in 2 years, are they, come on, you know it's true, you ARE a numpty.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I am basing it on historic market movements in the used car sector. Sorry if this benchmark exceeds your Intelligence. Prices today are probably not going to be similar in 2 years, are they, come on, you know it's true, you ARE a numpty.


Says someone who admits to having owned an MG Metro and a R5turbo  very classy, maybe one day when you can afford to buy a supercar you may learn that it's a different market son.

Compare the depreciation of a 35 to M3's and AMG 63's which are in the same ball park new.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

This is quite funny, I have come through this with the Fast Fords a really good Escort Cosworth will cost you nudging 20K but I just sold my 09, 10,000 mile Lux 2 Focus RS for the same value i.e. I lost £10K in 18 months 

Did I ever regret selling the Escort, did I ****, do I appreciate the Escort hell yes superb car, so what's the problem???

I couldn't care less if my GTR was worth £30K tomorrow, it's a car, if I was bothered about money I would of paid my money of the mortgage!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> Numpty ? I think it's clear who the real idiot is, there's 3 in the 30's out of 89 on pistonheads and 2 of those are 2008 imports, the 1 uk model is £39,995 and high mileage for a GTR, hardly loads.
> 
> As for a couple of years time, how do you know what the market will be like septic peg ?




Oh please.....................do you really think your 3, 4, or 5 year old Datsun is going to be depreciation proof and command a high price?

It never ceases to amaze me the way GTR owners(Skylines included) talk up the value of their car. According to them it's worth at least 10 grand more than the market says it is, which is often played out in the for sale section. The over-priced cars sometimes sit there for 2 or 3 years because the owner stubbornly refuses to believe that the market for them has changed. When they do eventually lower their price, the car is worth even less because it has depreciated even more. 

Nissan must be automotive gods, they are the only manufacturer to build a recession proof car that doesn't depreciate!!






:flame:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

imattersuk said:


> Says someone who admits to having owned an MG Metro and a R5turbo  very classy, maybe one day when you can afford to buy a supercar you may learn that it's a different market son.
> 
> Compare the depreciation of a 35 to M3's and AMG 63's which are in the same ball park new.


hey steady on I had a Metro Turbo :clap:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> Says someone who admits to having owned an MG Metro and a R5turbo  very classy, maybe one day when you can afford to buy a supercar you may learn that it's a different market son.
> 
> Compare the depreciation of a 35 to M3's and AMG 63's which are in the same ball park new.


interesting that you feel the need to try and make your percieved wealth an issue in this debate, and it is a debate.

Cars I owned and raced as a 16/ 17 year old hardly can be of any bearing in this case. 

Now my spirits have been heightened, lifted, increased, you could say boosted by others comments.

Just keep kidding yourself, though I don't know why you are even entertaining this argument as you are so rich these matters are too trivial to concern you? surely??

I would love to see your face when they offer you a used tampon and 3 sachets of sugar for your car. Bonne chance !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> hey steady on I had a Metro Turbo :clap:


bloody fun car that was, some good memories..


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

cleethorpes said:


> bloody fun car that was, some good memories..


yeh mine was good fun, although somehow mine did 15mpg and the company I was working for weren't impressed, and they made me swap it for an Alfa 33 Ti yes probably the only time in history an Alfa was chosen for cheaper running cost and better reliability


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> hey steady on I had a Metro Turbo :clap:


The Turbo was the man's version, I stand by my comments re: Standard MG Metro, unless you were a female trainee sales negotiator in an estate agents it really wasn't one to be seen in


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

imattersuk said:


> The Turbo was the man's version, I stand by my comments re: Standard MG Metro, unless you were a female trainee sales negotiator in an estate agents it really wasn't one to be seen in


:chuckle:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> interesting that you feel the need to try and make your percieved wealth an issue in this debate, and it is a debate.
> 
> Cars I owned and raced as a 16/ 17 year old hardly can be of any bearing in this case.
> 
> ...


You carry on using sarcasm and toilet humour, i'll just go and have a look in the garage, think of you and what you'll never have and


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been reading this thread.. 
Somebody needs to put their handbag back.
You can't really say when/if the 34 will be worth more in general, as it depends entirely on the car for sale. I'd say though, that there will be quite a few 35s that will go for less than good 34s, that's my opinion. Only time will tell.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

All this talk of falling values and no one has yet mentioned the state of the economy as a possible factor in the amount of cars being offloaded at any on time. When I ordered mine the economy was fairly buoyant but fast forward to the middle of 2009 when I collected it and times weren't so rosy. I still think a lot of people have got caught out as a result of not being able to afford what they've got.

I have had a conversation with an R32 owner who, over the years he'd owned the car, had spent the equivalent of the cost of my R35 on his car to achieve similar performance to mine. His car sold recently for about £8.5K so that's a bit of a hit for the amount of money he spent on it. Likewise, a lot of these R34's have had big money spent of tuning and re-builds, this often gets overlooked.

In essence, you'll rarely get back what you paid where cars are concerned unless you can spot a classic in the making and hang on to it for years.

With regard to the brand snobbery that some of the previous posts contain, WTF?, we can't all have what we want.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well put. 
Yeh, you'll never get back the money you've spent, but who cares! That's what I think, its all fun!


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

To those who care this is my feelings.

After spending loads on a r33 and getting some way towards a fast road car with it i can tell you the rb26 is one of the greatest engines ever made (FACT)
and the R32, R33 and R34's are still to this day very very cool cars.

The R35 no doubt is a great car but it will never achive the almost rockstar status of the rb26 cars. After all its not only the cars that have got better, tyres, suspension, brakes and aerodynamics all played a part in the R35's 7.27 at Nurburgring Nordschleife. But i think that the R33's 7.59 in 1995 on 1995 tyres, shocks and brakes is just as impressive, if not more so.

if you look back a my old posts back from 2008 you can also see that i was involved in bringing one of the first 35's back into the uk with the order for the car placed in Oct '07, that car eventually sold to a french fella. Now after driving it i have to say i was impessed but not blown away by it, it was fun but did not have the wow factor my r33 did when you put your foot down. plus i remember thinking "shit this thing sucks ass on fuel"

BTW my gtr was just short 500bhp at the wheels after MGT built and mapped it.

(please dont harp on about the tuning potential of the R35, its just crazy with the costs involved, i mean 5k for a full system exhaust really)

Now here is my point, the R34 will always be a classic and i would put my left nut on it being worth more than the R35 in as little as 2 years. for no other reason than the legend and history of it all.
it seems crazy to me that a few members were talking about how the old car feels like old tech when put side by side with the 35, well thats because it is old tech. But remember the first question on this thead was about values not the technology in the car. 
So when you take into account numbers sold, history and the fact that most 35's have been bought by (please forgive me for this but) Nobs in finance and marketing, and were bought as look at me status simbles it means that there is bound to be a huge drop in resale value.

So to recap,

Yes the R35 is a better car, but who really cares if i had a spare 35k to spend which i dont it would be on a mint low mileage R34 with a few choice bolt ons, or Dave W's old R33 at 25k and a new heated garage for me to make love to it in.

sorry if it goes on a little had a wee drinky!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Look chaps. General rule of thumb is that if u can get half of what u paid for any vehicle after 3 years from new your not doing to bad. So if i paid £53256 for my GTR then if its worth £26628 in about a year from now then that would be half. But the way its looking it gonna be worth more than that. If shes worth about 40k at the moment then a 13k drop in nearly 2 years isnt bad at all. I doubt it will drop another 13k in a year from now. If you bought an M3 u would lose alot more than 13k in 2 years. If you bought a 911 turbo u would lose a hell of alot more than 13k in 2 years. More like 30-40k. So im happy.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

DWC said:


> Look chaps. General rule of thumb is that if u can get half of what u paid for any vehicle after 3 years from new your not doing to bad. So if i paid £53256 for my GTR then if its worth £26628 in about a year from now then that would be half. But the way its looking it gonna be worth more than that. If shes worth about 40k at the moment then a 13k drop in nearly 2 years isnt bad at all. I doubt it will drop another 13k in a year from now. If you bought an M3 u would lose alot more than 13k in 2 years. If you bought a 911 turbo u would lose a hell of alot more than 13k in 2 years. More like 30-40k. So im happy.


At last an accurate assessment, spot on !


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

fireblade69 said:


> (please dont harp on about the tuning potential of the R35, its just crazy with the costs involved, i mean 5k for a full system exhaust really)


5k ? WTF ?

Litchfield

£2495 inc a remap which is circa £600 so £1895 inc. labour, very reasonable !

I wish people would get their facts right, amazing how many 33 and 34 owners have opinions without actually having any knowledge about the 35.

edit - that also includes 2 x pipercross air filters so in reality about £1800 for the full Milltek exhaust inc. Y pipe !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it, he thinks along your lines so must be correct. When you find the value sinks faster than the belgrano don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I like it, he thinks along your lines so must be correct. When you find the value sinks faster than the belgrano don't say we didn't warn you.


When I want the opinion of a juvenile keyboard warrior i'll ask for it :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

One thing I've learnt from owning a GTR is patience....especially with the ill-informed....seems like there are a few trolls on this thread, as well as others, people lambasting the GTR don't seem to own one and just have an erroneous opinion....what's the deal?

Then again i guess when you own the yardstick it opens you up to a whole lot of criticism from a whole lot of people....


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

imattersuk

sorry mate if you can only afford the cheap end of the market but on my r33 i had the full mines, so was using that to compare

Mine's Silence VX Pro Titan II Exhaust (Nissan Skyline R35 GTR 09+) [MI-C100

£5300 sorry i was a little short at 5k

guess i upset the banking/marketing/pensions blokes

Really dont be upset its a great car its just not as good as the R34 was in its day


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

fireblade69 said:


> imattersuk
> 
> sorry mate if you can only afford the cheap end of the market but on my r33 i had the full mines, so was using that to compare
> 
> ...


Mines - Titanium Silence-VX Pro Titan II Exhaust - Nengun Performance

These list Mines ti exhaust for old gen skylines, 350z and the GTR. Considering the extra pipe lengths for the 350z and GTR they seem priced accordingly.....what is your issue?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

fireblade69 said:


> imattersuk
> 
> sorry mate if you can only afford the cheap end of the market but on my r33 i had the full mines, so was using that to compare
> 
> ...


Sorry if you can only afford a cheap car :blahblah:

Fill it with fuel and it will double in value instantly


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If we're resorting to playground I'll end up locking this thread, so try to be nice.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it should be locked it's one of most pointless threads i've ever seen.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We only lock at request of the OP. Everybody else has the choice not to read and be involved.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

this seems to be going on for ever! every new car depreciates unless a limited production such as the Zonda cinque or the Lambo Reventon etc. Mass produced cars will surely lose value. Whether the 35 will be worth less than 34, time will tell, we do not know if that will definitely happen, but even if it does, what's the big fuss about? A similar patter can be seen with the 32's in relation to 33's for example. R32's are worth as much as 33's in some cases more than 33's. It's down to people's preference in the long run and which one will still have higher demand amongst buyers. tbh if I were to buy a 35 GTR I wouldn't worry too much if it depreciates, I will focus on enjoying having one while in my possession. :smokin:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> this seems to be going on for ever! every new car depreciates unless a limited production such as the Zonda cinque or the Lambo Reventon etc. Mass produced cars will surely lose value. Whether the 35 will be worth less than 34, time will tell, we do not know if that will definitely happen, but even if it does, what's the big fuss about? A similar patter can be seen with the 32's in relation to 33's for example. R32's are worth as much as 33's in some cases more than 33's. It's down to people's preference in the long run and which one will still have higher demand amongst buyers. tbh if I were to buy a 35 GTR I wouldn't worry too much if it depreciates, I will focus on enjoying having one while in my possession. :smokin:


Agree 100%

btw what's your opinion on the 360 ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

imattersuk said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> btw what's your opinion on the 360 ?


well currently the 360's seem to be holding their price quite steadily. I got mine from Maranello's in Egham, I paid £103000 for it in 2007, 2005 reg with very low miles 2300 miles on the clock and a fantastic sounding Capristo exhaust system installed for £3500. after 3 years of ownership I ended up selling it for £66000 with 7200 miles on the clock.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> well currently the 360's seem to be holding their price quite steadily. I got mine from Maranello's in Egham, I paid £103000 for it in 2007, 2005 reg with very low miles 2300 miles on the clock and a fantastic sounding Capristo exhaust system installed for £3500. after 3 years of ownership I ended up selling it for £66000 with 7200 miles on the clock.


Ouch !!!

Good car though ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how many of these ex-Audi and ex-BMW owners are still here when the next 'latest and greatest' car is released.

My bet is, not many. They'll jump ship as soon as the latest 'must have' is available. To them, it's just a fashion item or a highly padded posing pouch, the 'it car' of the moment.

They all bleat on about it beating a Porsche round the Nurburgring, yet none of them are good enough to exploit that prowess. If they were, they'd be professional racing drivers. Which means, the car is just along for the ride by boosting their egos while they tell all and sundry that it is marginally quicker than a 40 year old car. Except, they leave the 'marginally' and the '40 year old' part out of the conversation.

:flame:













:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

imattersuk said:


> Ouch !!!
> 
> Good car though ?


to say it's a good car is such an understatement. It's brilliant in every way. 400hp but believe me it feels more powerful than that. It's very responsive and very sensitive in every way, there is immediate response to everything you touch or turn. The steering feedback is so direct and connected to the road it's simply amazing. It handles beautifully and it feels nimble and light and really sharp. all in all a superb car, not to mention the attention you get in that thing, it's madness. and there is nothing that beats that noise  it takes you to a whole different world mate.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> to say it's a good car is such an understatement. It's brilliant in every way. 400hp but believe me it feels more powerful than that. It's very responsive and very sensitive in every way, there is immediate response to everything you touch or turn. The steering feedback is so direct and connected to the road it's simply amazing. It handles beautifully and it feels nimble and light and really sharp. all in all a superb car, not to mention the attention you get in that thing, it's madness. and there is nothing that beats that noise  it takes you to a whole different world mate.


Don't tempt me LOL


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> When I want the opinion of a juvenile keyboard warrior i'll ask for it :thumbsup:


juvenile? I like it :clap:

hope you can swim better than those argies..

th only immature and naive people on this thread are those that think, as boosted had commented, that the r35 is some kind of depreciation proof wonder car. It will never reach the acclaim of the 34, and will ultimately be cheaper. How many 34's are there out there, and how many 35's. Do the maths, only an idiot would ignore the obvious... the 34 is no longer in production...they are rare, they are desirable... the 35 is pretty common now, still produced, sold all over the world.

So the answer to the op's original question is:

not long


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Skylines vs the R35*

To all the negative posters on this thread, have a read of this and see if you can see the similarities between the two threads....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128101-deck-titanic-has-less-rust.html?highlight=more+rust+than+titanic

Of particular note are posts 50 and 75.

I have known the OP for some years and he admits that it possibly went a bit far but wanted to highlight something, it was never about being anti-R35. Reading it again over 12 months later makes you realise that some things just don't change.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> juvenile? I like it :clap:
> 
> hope you can swim better than those argies..
> 
> ...


I go back to my m3 example. E30 m3's are very close to that of a second hand e90 lol, it won't be long I'm sure. Funny how r35 owners don't recognise that desirabilty and rarity as well as pedigree have a huge influence on second hand prices


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I go back to my m3 example. E30 m3's are very close to that of a second hand e90 lol, it won't be long I'm sure. Funny how r35 owners don't recognise that desirabilty and rarity as well as pedigree have a huge influence on second hand prices


Desirability. What an R34 R33 R32. Not.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The 35s availability and target Market mean residuals will drop off on early cars as they get to 4 or 5 years old. Long term reliability will decide if a 35 will still sell for 20-25k in 10 years time

Mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

What a pathetic thread with some really moronic contributions. I bet anyone looking at this from other owners clubs is very impressed.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

imattersuk said:


> What a pathetic thread with some really moronic contributions. I bet anyone looking at this from other owners clubs is very impressed.


Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has got one, so get over it.

If you don't like peoples opinions then jog on :thumbsup: as you don't HAVE to read or reply to this post.

As for the comments regarding 32, 33 and 34's owners slagging off the 35, i'm sure thats definately not the case, but most of these people are in their cars for reasons other than it being the car of the moment and as someone has already said, once the next RS audi or M BMW comes out they'll be off. Most only come on here to find out if anyone else has been having the problems they have or asking about warranty's. These aren't enthusiasts, they're owners - and there is a BIG difference. Well that's my opinion which no doubt you'll disagree with lol.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> These aren't enthusiasts, they're owners - and there is a BIG difference.


100% agree, who drives a Merc or BMW and considers a GTR !!! more cocks welcome to the club.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I agree that lots of 35 owners have come late to the brand - I'm one of them. However, you have to start somewhere. Many 32,33 and 34 owners will have been in the same position a while back and decided to stick with Nissan because of how much they enjoyed their cars. The thing about the 35 for me is that it's so impressive compared with what I've driven before (TVR, scoob, evo, RS4s) that I can't imagine what I'd want to change it for, except an R36 if it ever appears. So, when I look back in 5 or 10 years' time, I might find that I'm still driving some form of GTR and at that point I'll hopefully qualify as an enthusiast. As to depreciation, that's important to some people and not to others, depending on the depth of pocket. Look how much Nigel-Power's 360 has cost him for 5000 miles of fun. I wouldn't want to stretch to that much, but he might not give a toss - power to his elbow I say. Overall, I think the R35 is a risky proposition at this moment in time if you are on a budget, given maintenance/spares costs, but my bet is that they won't all spew their guts over the road once the warranty expires, so it's a risk I'm willing to take. What the actual depreciation curve will look like though is anyone's guess - none of us can predict the future. Except Boosted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> What a pathetic thread with some really moronic contributions. I bet anyone looking at this from other owners clubs is very impressed.




Why don't you write a strongly worded letter to the Daily Mail?



Actually, if people from another owners club do see this thread, they'll wonder what the **** you've been smoking to make you believe your car is depreciation proof :lamer:










:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

mickv said:


> I agree that lots of 35 owners have come late to the brand - I'm one of them. However, you have to start somewhere. Many 32,33 and 34 owners will have been in the same position a while back and decided to stick with Nissan because of how much they enjoyed their cars. The thing about the 35 for me is that it's so impressive compared with what I've driven before (TVR, scoob, evo, RS4s) that I can't imagine what I'd want to change it for, except an R36 if it ever appears. So, when I look back in 5 or 10 years' time, I might find that I'm still driving some form of GTR and at that point I'll hopefully qualify as an enthusiast. As to depreciation, that's important to some people and not to others, depending on the depth of pocket. Look how much Nigel-Power's 360 has cost him for 5000 miles of fun. I wouldn't want to stretch to that much, but he might not give a toss - power to his elbow I say. Overall, I think the R35 is a risky proposition at this moment in time if you are on a budget, given maintenance/spares costs, but my bet is that they won't all spew their guts over the road once the warranty expires, so it's a risk I'm willing to take. What the actual depreciation curve will look like though is anyone's guess - none of us can predict the future. Except Boosted. :thumbsup:




Great post................would you like next week's lottery numbers? :chuckle:




No car is depreciation proof, though some cars do actually go up in value, ala Mclaren F1 as an example. Now, I know that nobody here is stupid enough to compare the two cars, with the exception of the outraged Daily Mail reader among us, that is. 

Depreciation is a fact of life. You either accept it, or you sit in your deluded bubble telling yourself otherwise.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I fully expect my car to depreciate in line with it's competitors, but hope like most that the residuals do stay competative. I moved from an Audi RS4 to the GT-R & before than an M5 & an RS6 so i'm certainly not a Nissan enthusiast, but the current GT-R is the 1st of the R's that really took my fancy. I admire & fully appreciate all of the previous Skyline variants, but i don't subscribe to them being any better or worse than the current model, just older & no doubt different in many ways (good & bad)

Perhaps the R34 will one day be worth more than an R35 & perhaps it won't.

The very same argument has taken place many times regarding the B5 RS4 & the B7 RS4 as motoring pundits rate the B7 RS4 as very likely the best RS to date that Audi have produced, however the purists rate the earlier models (RS2 & RS4) as they were the originals, only available as Avants (estates) & built in much smaller numbers.

I don't know the full history of the Skyline brand, however i'm pretty sure that as per the B7 RS4, it's the R35 that could be more so described as attracting a wider European audience & i also believe the R35 is the 1st model that has been available as a genuine UK supplied car as the previous variants have all only been available by import (could be wrong) & with a network of HPC's, the appeal of the car will be wider than just to purists & enthusiasts.

All the above of course is purely my opinion


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ exactly, all cars depreciate.........except the uber-exotica. 

Basically, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has got one, so get over it.
> 
> If you don't like peoples opinions then jog on :thumbsup: as you don't HAVE to read or reply to this post.


PMSL tell it like it is....:clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

One trend worth noting is how do the R34 GTR used prices compare to the original sales prices????
R34s, like the late versions of V-Spec II/Nuer or M-Spec have not only hold a good resales price of only sometimes 10-15% price drop from the new price in 8-10years, but some low millage cars are even more expensive now then they were at new price tag.
New Prices between 2000-2002:
2.6 V-Spec II 5750000Yen	
2.6 M-Spec 5950000Yen	
2.6 M-Spec Nuer 6300000Yen	
2.6 V-Spec II Nuer 6100000Yen
If we look at what is up for sale in japan today, half of the above type of r34s are sold more expensive then they were at new price, and the other half only 10-15% cheaper. Of course you can find a M-Spec for 4.000.000Yen in japan, but I wouldn`t bet to much on these car`s presumed "none-accident history".

Its of course to early to speculate how the R35 is going to be traded on the used market in 10years . . .. but one thing is for sure:
Nearly all used 2007-2008 R35s have lost more then 25% of their new sales value, compared to the R34 types above, which have never lost more then 5% after their first 5 years of used trading and even 10 years after are traded with only 15% loss or even 5-10% price hike.

Maybe its a thing of rarity and different type model range availability. . . if the R35s would have special versions with a comprehensive higher price (not double Spec-V price) and offer some great bullet proof engineering like the Nuers had over standard r34s, the used prices would for sure be higher for these special R35s . . . . right now its just one same car for the howl world.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> I fully expect my car to depreciate in line with it's competitors, but hope like most that the residuals do stay competative. I moved from an Audi RS4 to the GT-R & before than an M5 & an RS6 so i'm certainly not a Nissan enthusiast, but the current GT-R is the 1st of the R's that really took my fancy. I admire & fully appreciate all of the previous Skyline variants, but i don't subscribe to them being any better or worse than the current model, just older & no doubt different in many ways (good & bad)
> 
> Perhaps the R34 will one day be worth more than an R35 & perhaps it won't.
> 
> ...


I think you can only compare used car residuals in the market they are primly produced. Most german cars, with not to bad resales prices in the EU for example are worth crap in japan, as nobody wants them . . . reverse does nobody want a Camry anymore in the EU. Consumers have different priorities and car cultures around the world.
The discussion if the R35 may or has not touched the european customers who consume Audis or Bimmers, is not really relevant. As Nissan is a japanese car maker and will never be regarded on same levels in the EU as it is in japan. Same as BMW and Audi are regarded as inferior and un-needed fancy overpriced cars in japan.

So what we talk here is rarity factor inflated resales prices . . . and the R35 has to fight the fact that it can be bought everywhere in world and is the same car everywhere . . . the good old times where you could only buy Skyline GTRs in japan or when in the UK you could buy a 220HP Nissan 200SX while in japan you could get a 270HP Nismo 200SX 270R are over . . . its the same meal for everyone.


----------



## david5 (Sep 10, 2011)

my first post, and on a very interesting thread. have come over from the MLR forums, recently had my evo 9 written off and been thinking about R34 GTR's, but was shocked to see people asking 25-30K for a 10-12 year old car, that retailed around 55K brand new! 

As an outsider this just seems baffling, as it's not like these cars were limited run special editions (for the most part)

R35 prices are fast catching up (down) to the R34, so i'd imagine your average guy with that sort of cash for that sort of car is going to plump for a couple of year old car when the price difference is only 5-10K.

Will the R34 bubble ever burst?? personally i selfishly hope so so i can get a cheap one next year


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

david5 said:


> my first post, and on a very interesting thread. have come over from the MLR forums, recently had my evo 9 written off and been thinking about R34 GTR's, but was shocked to see people asking 25-30K for a 10-12 year old car, that retailed around 55K brand new!
> 
> As an outsider this just seems baffling, as it's not like these cars were limited run special editions (for the most part)
> 
> ...


Rs500's were £23k new, try and find one for anything less than that price now, I bet there are more of them in this country than there are r34 gtrs


----------



## david5 (Sep 10, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Rs500's were £23k new, try and find one for anything less than that price now, I bet there are more of them in this country than there are r34 gtrs


500 iconic cars were made, and i'd say significantly less still exist. comparing the RS500 to the R34 is pushing it a little i feel


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

It comes down to supply and demand. The r35 will plateu at some point but the 34 has established itself as the most desirable gtr and as such the price at which they plateued is upwards of £20k. 

Using another ford example, the original rs focus was dubbed the escort cossies replacement yet escort cossies are the more desirable and ultimately more expensive. 

FYI I suspect there are less than 150 r34 gtrs in this country and prob close to 300 rs500's


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

david5 said:


> 500 iconic cars were made, and i'd say significantly less still exist. comparing the RS500 to the R34 is pushing it a little i feel



I dont think so. 

The Rs500 was the best of the sierra cosworths. Back in 1988 or something like that? 

The R34 GTR was the best of the skylines in 1999- 

I would say that both cars are going to eventually be worth far more than what they was new. 

As for the R35? Time will tell, it dont look promising due to the number of them on the roads. But for your info there are now a fair few R34's selling for more than the R35's, the mint rare models fetch well over 30k and more like 40k of late.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Let's put it this way, I could buy an R35GTR cheaper than I could import a late edition R34GTR from Japan. I was looking into it only last week!

I'm afraid it's supply and demand! R34s are the rarest of the variants, they are not going to drop in price lower than they are now. I reckon actually their cheapest point was a couple of years ago, apart from the odd one nothing is up for less than £20K nowadays.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

The R35 is a cracking car, and far better vfm than the 34. 

That said, it doesn't have anywhere near the level of exclusivity and presence that the R34 has. 

Where the R34 stood out, the R35 has become very mainstream and the sheer numbers it has been sold in mean its a simple case of supply and demand. There are lots of them about, all virtually the same in spec, they're not particularly individual and they have for the time being anyway, high running costs, particularly when it comes to the main consumables...tyres and brakes.

As a used proposition, out of warranty, even though the 34 is older, it's overall the cheaper car to run with less big ticket risk and a known quantity. The aftermarket are catching on quickly to the 35 and no doubt the running costs will come down nicely as well as more clarity on any misconceptions on reliability as it becomes better known and cheaper to work on.

I would like an R35, out of the box it is simply amazing what Nissan have done with it. But you only need to look at how many are for sale and for how long, to appreciate why the residuals will never fare as well as the 34. 

There are simply many more cars than buyers, in a buyers market, and buying the car is only a small part of the equation, regular consumables..new tyres 1.3k-2k, new discs £500 a corner - and don't they seem to chew both up at an alarming rate- (Nissan have done a great job of disguising the weight of the car but that still translates to heavy wear on consumables), fuel economy is better than an equivalent performance R34 though.

I think the 34s will inevitably drop below 20k for the run of the mill, base spec examples, but the nicely specced and rarer variants will still hold their own against the 35. R34 Nur's for example are fetching more than 35's in Japan and no doubt here if you can find one and many of the R34s are very individual with lots of moneys worth of extras and many comparable to the performance of an R35. 

The R35 is a better everday car in most respects, but its not quite the sense of occasion the 34 is and the rear seats are a lot tighter if thats a priority.

I've done the 34 and would like a 35 now, but there would always be a part of me that misses the 34, in spite of how good the 35 is, the 34 seems to have better communication with steering and obviously carries less weight, at 600+bhp the 34 is awesome but the gearbox of the 35 makes up a lot for it's extra weight and stock power. Tuned R35s must be something else again though...

Either way, they are both great car's, modern cars lose more and more purity it seems but make up for that in sheer capability and improved refinement...so it depends what you're looking for at the end of the day!


----------

